

Consent will be required for cookies in Europe - edw519
http://www.out-law.com/default.aspx?page=10510

======
teeja
"a cookie can be stored on a user's computer, or accessed from that computer,
only if the user "has given his or her consent, having been provided with
clear and comprehensive information"."

Great to see that the EU is requiring people accessing other people's
computers to respect their wishes. Cookies were an unfortunate direction to
take, and it just keeps getting worse. It's _my_ machine ... store _your_
cookies on _your_ machine.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=931596>

------
eleitl
Don't see an actual problem, my cookies are set to autodelete anyway.

It sends the right message actually, try making your site work without
cookies.

~~~
kleinsch
This has very little to do with login cookies or site cookies. All major sites
will just add more to their terms of service. The real problem is online
advertising. I left a comment with more detail on first post about this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=933371>

------
axod
The EU needs to die right now. Hopefully we (UK) will not be part of it for
much longer.

